# Tegu Outdoor Pics (*Pic Heavy*)



## ashesc212 (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's pics taken of Lucky outside yesterday:


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought I'd throw in a few of my beardie (Kwayze) outdoors:










If you would like to see more Kwayze outdoor pics, go to the following URL:
http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=103760&p=810381#p810381

If you would like to see pics of my new beardie, Sloan, go to the following link:
http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=103765&hilit=


----------



## VenomVipe (Apr 17, 2009)

haha cool black nose


----------



## i0r (Apr 17, 2009)

Awsome colors and nice photos. She just shed??


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 17, 2009)

i0r said:


> Awsome colors and nice photos. She just shed??



Thanks! Yeah, he shed last week. -but realistically, he sheds his whole body once a week so far. =)


----------



## Beasty (Apr 17, 2009)

Lucky is looking happy. I need to get mine outside soon. Our crazy weather permitting!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 17, 2009)

I love Lucky's colors, and of course the signature burnt nose...looks like one happy tegu. Keep it up your going great!


----------



## Leonidas21 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the nose. Great pics


----------



## Azaleah (Apr 17, 2009)

GORGEOUS Blue!!! Wow! I wish I could find a nice female for my male so I can make babies


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks! 



Azaleah said:


> A GORGEOUS Blue!!! Wow! I wish I could find a nice female for my male so I can make babies



You should get one of Dave's blue babies this year!


----------



## KSTAR (May 2, 2009)

looking good there :-D


----------



## jmiles50 (May 2, 2009)

Dude, she's awesome! Sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous


----------



## Jer723 (May 2, 2009)

if you looked in the dictionary for blue tegu that would be the picture! i love the nose hes so cool! nice tegu man.

PS your beardie doesnt look half bad either! =P


----------



## ashesc212 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, he's my stud! 

...Jer723 - that was very kind of you to say! Lucky is already arrogant enough, let's not swell his head up too much haha.


----------



## EG6 (May 4, 2009)

sweet lookin tegu u got there


----------



## Dom3rd (May 6, 2009)

Its funny everytime i take my beardies out side they get all puffy and think they are the big MOFO on the bloc...LOL


----------



## All_American (May 6, 2009)

Sweet looking Lucky, he has a good keeper for sure. :cheers


----------



## ierowe (May 7, 2009)

> Its funny everytime i take my beardies out side they get all puffy and think they are the big MOFO on the bloc...LOL



I take my Beardies outside all the time. It is fun to watch them look around at all the things outside of their cage. i take them when I pick my daughter up from school. The kids all love seeing them and I love when they callem a iguana. They dont stress out at all and in the car it is fun to watch em slide back and forth across the dash. lol kidding


----------

